# What to pair with MAC Cranberry e/s?



## User42 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi,

I recently got MAC Cranberry e/s in a swap, but I have a hard time wearing it. I am an NC20 in Studio Fix foundation. I would like to know what colors I can pair it with and how! Because I tried wearing it in the crease with Woodwinked, but I think that makes me look sick and washed out.

x


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 15, 2009)

I also have a hard time using Cranberry, but I got a really nice look paring it with Melon and Gold dusk pigments. And I used a light brown eyeliner with glitter in. That was very nice. The combo of Melon and Cranberry worked really well.

I also just found this FOTD, that I would like to try sometime soon.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/g...it-due-149166/


----------



## User42 (Nov 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katjamo* 

 
_I also have a hard time using Cranberry, but I got a really nice look paring it with Melon and Gold dusk pigments. And I used a light brown eyeliner with glitter in. That was very nice. The combo of Melon and Cranberry worked really well.

I also just found this FOTD, that I would like to try sometime soon.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/g...it-due-149166/_

 
Don't have those pigments but I bet I can find dupes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




and that FOTD is really gorgeous! Gonna try that and see how it works out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LIEHIEZE* 

 
_Don't have those pigments but I bet I can find dupes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and that FOTD is really gorgeous! Gonna try that and see how it works out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!_

 
I think Cranberry works surprisingly well with warm/golden/melon/peachy/orange tones like that.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 15, 2009)

MAC Makeup : Eyeshadow Combinations, Textures, Finishes, Discontinued Items?and Face Charts!

^ this site is quite useful. you can look up shadows by letter and see what combos people reccomend. i used to use this alot when i first started out wearing more than one shadow on my lid.

i don't own cranberry so can't really make any suggestions myself.


----------



## User42 (Nov 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_MAC Makeup : Eyeshadow Combinations, Textures, Finishes, Discontinued Items?and Face Charts!

^ this site is quite useful. you can look up shadows by letter and see what combos people reccomend. i used to use this alot when i first started out wearing more than one shadow on my lid.

i don't own cranberry so can't really make any suggestions myself._

 
Thanks! Don't know that website but I am going to check it out


----------



## kariii (Nov 15, 2009)

Cranberry e/s is one of my fave e/s as far as texture and color, it's very unique. I like to wear it with expensive pink e/s on lid and cranberry in crease and darkened with embark.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_MAC Makeup : Eyeshadow Combinations, Textures, Finishes, Discontinued Items?and Face Charts!

^ this site is quite useful. you can look up shadows by letter and see what combos people reccomend. i used to use this alot when i first started out wearing more than one shadow on my lid.

i don't own cranberry so can't really make any suggestions myself._

 
That is just what I needed! Thanks a lot!


----------



## yu.neek (Nov 15, 2009)

I loove pairing Cranberry with woodwinked in the inner corner of the eye! Its my fav!


----------



## jazmatazz (Nov 16, 2009)

I like Cranberry on the lid and Sketch in the crease/outer V, you can darken it with some Carbon if you'd like too.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Nov 16, 2009)

Another vote for a cranberry and sketch combo here!


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks for the suggestions, i also have a cranberry that i never knew what to wear with but wanted to use it for thanksgiving because of the name (haha i'm so lame)


----------



## dominichulinda (Nov 16, 2009)

Shroom, Beauty marked, Cranberry. 
Cranberry, vex, Cassette

Expensive Pink,Cranberry, Sketch. 
Amber Lights, Cranberry , Rose Blanc
Cranberry, Sketch, Vex
Evening Aura, Amberlight, Cranberry


----------



## ..kels* (Nov 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LIEHIEZE* 

 
_Because I tried wearing it in the crease with Woodwinked, but I think that makes me look sick and washed out._

 
Try using it with Goldmine instead. I'm about the same colouring as you & I have the same problem when I use Woodwinked.


----------



## Meisje (Nov 16, 2009)

You can do something very subtle with Cranberry. I have an NYX dupe that's a similar color, but I wear it like this:

1. Put Naked pigment on the entire lid and blend up into the crease
2. Shade Paradisco on the outer 2/3 of lid
4. Blend Cranberry on the outer 1/3 of lid
5. Very lightly put a black on the outer 1/6 of the eyelid. I use Lucky Tom
6. Highlight under brow with a matte light shade, dab in inner corners
7. Lots of mascara

This has a lot of impact, especially on blue eyes.


----------



## User42 (Nov 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_Try using it with Goldmine instead. I'm about the same colouring as you & I have the same problem when I use Woodwinked._

 
Great tip, thanks!


----------



## User42 (Nov 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meisje* 

 
_You can do something very subtle with Cranberry. I have an NYX dupe that's a similar color, but I wear it like this:

1. Put Naked pigment on the entire lid and blend up into the crease
2. Shade Paradisco on the outer 2/3 of lid
4. Blend Cranberry on the outer 1/3 of lid
5. Very lightly put a black on the outer 1/6 of the eyelid. I use Lucky Tom
6. Highlight under brow with a matte light shade, dab in inner corners
7. Lots of mascara

This has a lot of impact, especially on blue eyes._

 
That sounds so pretty! I'm lemming Paradisco so I think I might get it next time I'm at the counter


----------



## User42 (Nov 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_Shroom, Beauty marked, Cranberry. 
Cranberry, vex, Cassette

Expensive Pink,Cranberry, Sketch. 
Amber Lights, Cranberry , Rose Blanc
Cranberry, Sketch, Vex
Evening Aura, Amberlight, Cranberry _

 
Thanks for those combinations!

I'm going to try it with sketch next time


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meisje* 

 
_You can do something very subtle with Cranberry. I have an NYX dupe that's a similar color, but I wear it like this:

1. Put Naked pigment on the entire lid and blend up into the crease
2. Shade Paradisco on the outer 2/3 of lid
4. Blend Cranberry on the outer 1/3 of lid
5. Very lightly put a black on the outer 1/6 of the eyelid. I use Lucky Tom
6. Highlight under brow with a matte light shade, dab in inner corners
7. Lots of mascara

This has a lot of impact, especially on blue eyes._

 
which NYX shade is your dupe?


----------



## ladyJ (Nov 17, 2009)

I always use cranberry with sketch!


----------



## friedargh (Nov 17, 2009)

Heya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





For a smoky look you could try putting cranberry all over the lid, and then put a matte dark brown (maybe espresso) in the inner corner, outer corner and in the crease. Also put the dark brown under the lower lash line and a gold near the tear duct. Then blend out the crease with something like patina.  

Also, as a lot of people have said cranberry can go well with golds. Perhaps try using bronze (looooove) on the inner two thirds of the lid, cranberry on the outer third and something matte and dark purple/plum on the crease?

HTH! Good luck


----------



## joneskat84 (Nov 17, 2009)

I love cranberry with all that glitters, expensive pink, star violet and beauty marked.


----------



## Meisje (Nov 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_which NYX shade is your dupe?_

 
Rust. You can see swatches here:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f267/n...6/#post1569948

I love it, it's really pigmented and buttery.


----------



## Meisje (Nov 17, 2009)

Here's another suggestion: You can use it in place of the reddish shade in the Spiced Chocolate quad from COC.

MAC Tutorial: Spiced Chocolate!  Makeup Geek – Tips, Video Tutorials, Reviews, & More!


----------



## dopista (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi... I had a hard time trying to wear cranberry as well... IMO the same colour combinations may be flattering on one skintone but not so much on another. I found this blog post helpful on temptalia
*"8 Ways to Wear MAC Cranberry Eyeshadow*

*1. All over the lid. *Wear Cranberry eyeshadow all over the lid for a really dramatic look. Sweep a darker shade like Shadowy Lady, Nocturnelle, or even Carbon eyeshadow into the crease to really add drama Use a fluffy crease brush to add smokiness. Highlight with a pink-tinged highlighter like Hush.

*2. Paint a sunset. *Apply Goldmine eyeshadow to the inner half of the lid with an eyeshadow blush like the 239. Apply Amber Lights eyeshadow to the outer half of the lid with the same brush. Brush Cranberry eyeshadow into the crease using a fluffy crease brush. Highlight with a white-gold highlighter like Nylon eyeshadow.

*3. Mix it with purples.* Apply Digit eyeshadow all over the lid, then apply Stars ‘n Rockets eyeshadow to the outer third of the lid. Apply Cranberry eyeshadow to the outer crease, lightly, with a fluffy crease brush. Try using Hush eyeshadow as a highlighter.

*4. As a liner.* Kick up a traditional gray/silver smoky eye by smudging your lower lash line with a black kohl and Cranberry eyeshadow. Apply the black kohl first, then use a smudging brush like the 214, and smudge Cranberry eyeshadow over it. Highlight with a neutral color like Shroom eyeshadow.

*5. Kick up browns.* Apply a warm-brown like Arena eyeshadow all over the lid. Overlay the outer half-to-third of the lid with Amber Lights eyeshadow with the 239 brush. Gently swish Cranberry eyeshadow into the crease. Highlight with a soft shade like Jest eyeshadow.

*6. On the lid, not in the crease. *Begin by applying Honesty eyeshadow to the inner third of the lid. Apply Cranberry eyeshadow to the middle third of the lid with a fluffy eyeshadow brush. On the outer lid, apply Bronze eyeshadow, and then blend into crease to darken the look. Highlight with a soft shade like Ricepaper eyeshadow.

*7. Overlay. *Apply Goldmine eyeshadow all over the lid with an eyeshadow blending brush like the 239. Continue by applying Cranberry eyeshadow to the outer half of the lid. Overlay the middle portion of the lid with Amber Lights eyeshadow. Highlight with Motif eyeshadow.

*8. With pinks. *Apply Da Bling eyeshadow to the inner third of the lid, followed by Expensive Pink eyeshadow on the middle third of the lid. Use Cranberry eyeshadow on the outer third of the lid, and then lightly drag into crease. Darken crease with a deep brown like Satin Taupe eyeshadow. Finish by highlighting with a neutral color like Shroom eyeshadow."

HTH!


----------



## co_quette (Nov 17, 2009)

i love tempting or woodwinked on the lid with cranberry in the crease. it's a nice pop of color without being too much for wimps like me.


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 18, 2009)

cranberry looks great with colours like sketch, amber lights, motif, melon pig, bronze, antiqued, french cuff, fig. 1, 1000 stokes or folie, emabrk, romp

it looks good with most colours that have a red undertone


----------



## User42 (Nov 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dopista* 

 
_Hi... I had a hard time trying to wear cranberry as well... IMO the same colour combinations may be flattering on one skintone but not so much on another. I found this blog post helpful on temptalia
*"8 Ways to Wear MAC Cranberry Eyeshadow*

*1. All over the lid. *Wear Cranberry eyeshadow all over the lid for a really dramatic look. Sweep a darker shade like Shadowy Lady, Nocturnelle, or even Carbon eyeshadow into the crease to really add drama Use a fluffy crease brush to add smokiness. Highlight with a pink-tinged highlighter like Hush.

*2. Paint a sunset. *Apply Goldmine eyeshadow to the inner half of the lid with an eyeshadow blush like the 239. Apply Amber Lights eyeshadow to the outer half of the lid with the same brush. Brush Cranberry eyeshadow into the crease using a fluffy crease brush. Highlight with a white-gold highlighter like Nylon eyeshadow.

*3. Mix it with purples.* Apply Digit eyeshadow all over the lid, then apply Stars ‘n Rockets eyeshadow to the outer third of the lid. Apply Cranberry eyeshadow to the outer crease, lightly, with a fluffy crease brush. Try using Hush eyeshadow as a highlighter.

*4. As a liner.* Kick up a traditional gray/silver smoky eye by smudging your lower lash line with a black kohl and Cranberry eyeshadow. Apply the black kohl first, then use a smudging brush like the 214, and smudge Cranberry eyeshadow over it. Highlight with a neutral color like Shroom eyeshadow.

*5. Kick up browns.* Apply a warm-brown like Arena eyeshadow all over the lid. Overlay the outer half-to-third of the lid with Amber Lights eyeshadow with the 239 brush. Gently swish Cranberry eyeshadow into the crease. Highlight with a soft shade like Jest eyeshadow.

*6. On the lid, not in the crease. *Begin by applying Honesty eyeshadow to the inner third of the lid. Apply Cranberry eyeshadow to the middle third of the lid with a fluffy eyeshadow brush. On the outer lid, apply Bronze eyeshadow, and then blend into crease to darken the look. Highlight with a soft shade like Ricepaper eyeshadow.

*7. Overlay. *Apply Goldmine eyeshadow all over the lid with an eyeshadow blending brush like the 239. Continue by applying Cranberry eyeshadow to the outer half of the lid. Overlay the middle portion of the lid with Amber Lights eyeshadow. Highlight with Motif eyeshadow.

*8. With pinks. *Apply Da Bling eyeshadow to the inner third of the lid, followed by Expensive Pink eyeshadow on the middle third of the lid. Use Cranberry eyeshadow on the outer third of the lid, and then lightly drag into crease. Darken crease with a deep brown like Satin Taupe eyeshadow. Finish by highlighting with a neutral color like Shroom eyeshadow."

HTH!_

 
Thanks! Already saw this post, and I've been wanting to try out a few of these combo's already


----------



## User42 (Nov 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *co_quette* 

 
_i love tempting or woodwinked on the lid with cranberry in the crease. it's a nice pop of color without being too much for wimps like me._

 
I tried that but it makes me look very washed out and dead.. maybe I should try a more gold color as some people recommended haha


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 18, 2009)

I haven't worn Cranberry much lately, but one of the combos I used to wear a lot was Pink Freeze on the lid, Trax in the crease, and Cranberry in the outer V.


----------



## User42 (Nov 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_I haven't worn Cranberry much lately, but one of the combos I used to wear a lot was Pink Freeze on the lid, Trax in the crease, and Cranberry in the outer V._

 
That sounds pretty! I've never thought of using Trax and Cranberry together.


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 19, 2009)

this is good, very good suggestions. I also have Rust ( NYX) that is like Cranberry, and haven't worn it in a looooooooong time


----------



## User42 (Nov 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_this is good, very good suggestions. I also have Rust ( NYX) that is like Cranberry, and haven't worn it in a looooooooong time_

 
You should! I tried it with Sketch yesterday, and it looked gorgeous


----------



## ForgetRegret (Nov 20, 2009)

I did this the other night, I apologize for the poor picture quality, but I used Cranberry all over my lid, Beauty Marked in the crease, and kept darkening it for my outer V..also used it to line my lower lashline, and used Provence pigment as a highlight (although something like Vanilla would work too, or whatever else you have, as long as it's got a goldish hue to it). My phone doesn't take the best pics, so the colors don't quite look as nice as they did in person...hope this helps some! 
Attachment 10148
Attachment 10147


----------



## User42 (Nov 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ForgetRegret* 

 
_I did this the other night, I apologize for the poor picture quality, but I used Cranberry all over my lid, Beauty Marked in the crease, and kept darkening it for my outer V..also used it to line my lower lashline, and used Provence pigment as a highlight (although something like Vanilla would work too, or whatever else you have, as long as it's got a goldish hue to it). My phone doesn't take the best pics, so the colors don't quite look as nice as they did in person...hope this helps some! 
Attachment 10148
Attachment 10147_

 
That looks pretty! Its sorta similar to what I did with Cranberry&Sketch&Vanilla


----------



## kdolll (Nov 24, 2009)

Cranberry on top of Folie is AMAZING!!! Pair it w/ some sketch in the crease.. & BAM!


----------



## User42 (Nov 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kdolll* 

 
_Cranberry on top of Folie is AMAZING!!! Pair it w/ some sketch in the crease.. & BAM! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I wore Cranberry on the lid, vanilla on the inner corner and as highlight and Sketch in the crease today, got a lot of compliments on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I still want to get Folie so when I have it I'll try it


----------

